# Extragebühr bei McDonalds



## Muli (8 März 2011)

​


----------



## Tokko (8 März 2011)

Bedeutet also ich darf denen für 1,50€ eine auf die Zwölf hauen.


----------



## redfive (8 März 2011)

Was ist daran jetzt witzig? Oder bist Du in der NPD?


----------



## Chamser81 (8 März 2011)

Wäre dies wirklich so abwegig?!


----------



## Brittfan (8 März 2011)

Was für eine schwachsinnige Idee, die sollten sich lieber Security ranholen...und die Südländer wieder schön in Dreck gezogen...


----------



## Nordic (9 März 2011)

Unglaublich!! Ob das überhaupt rechtlich in Ordnung ist wage ich doch stark zu bezweifeln!!!!


----------



## Chamser81 (9 März 2011)

Ist doch auch bloß Fake!

McDonald´s hat sich eindeutig von diesem gefälschten Schreiben distanziert!

Als ob man in dieser Gutmenschen-Gesellschaft so was heutzutage machen könnte!


----------



## Q (9 März 2011)

Tokko schrieb:


> Bedeutet also ich darf denen für 1,50€ eine auf die Zwölf hauen.


Ich geb ne Runde, Jungs! rofl3


----------



## Tokko (9 März 2011)

redfive schrieb:


> Was ist daran jetzt witzig? Oder bist Du in der NPD?



"Witzig" ist das nicht. Aber McDonalds traue ich zu das die so eine Gebühr erheben würden.

Und falls ich eine Gebühr zahle will ich auch eine Gegenleistung bzw. das Maximum rausholen.

Und wie kommst du darauf das ich in der Npd bin?
Falls ich solch eine Gebühr entrichten müsste hätte ich ja wohl ein südländisches Aussehen und demzufolge nichts in dieser Partei zu suchen.

Also beachten...

Lesen.....denken....schreiben.


----------



## redfive (9 März 2011)

Tokko schrieb:


> "Witzig" ist das nicht. Aber McDonalds traue ich zu das die so eine Gebühr erheben würden.
> 
> Und falls ich eine Gebühr zahle will ich auch eine Gegenleistung bzw. das Maximum rausholen.
> 
> ...



Wenn ich frage ob das witzig ist, meine ich ja wohl denjenigen der so einen Scheiss bei "Funstuff" einstellt! Und wer das macht ist für mich zumindest gedanklich genau im Schema der o. g. Partei!

Also: Lesen...nachdenken...schreiben!


----------



## Tokko (9 März 2011)

Fuck

Da habe ich wieder hart gefailed.

Und der Typ der den Scheiss gepostet hat ist soweit davon entfernt rechts zu sein das gibt es garnicht.

Muli hat eigentlich alle lieb.


----------

